
Elon Musk has published an outline of his ambitious plan to colonize Mars - happy-go-lucky
http://www.businessinsider.com/Elon-Musk-has-published-an-outline-of-his-audacious-plan-to-colonize-Mars-with-a-million-people/articleshow/59166030.cms
======
happy-go-lucky
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14573837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14573837)

------
janober
Link is broke (404)

